# 2012 Vignette update...



## peejay

Good news for vehicles up to 3500kg... The 2012 Swiss vignette price remains unchanged at 40Sfr (€33 approx)

Bad news is that with effect from 1 Dec 2011 the penalty for failing to display a valid vignette is doubled from 100Sfr to 200Sfr.

Info from >ADAC>

Pete


----------



## clive1821

Thank you pete do you have any price changes for the the Trucks that are over 3.5tonne, fould it very nice just have that in place and lasts for 10 trips (10days in one year) have a good holiday and thanks for all the updates :idea:


----------



## turbodes

*swissvignette*

Hi Peejay
Hows it work for over 3500kg ?
Cheers Des


----------



## peejay

clive1821 said:


> Thank you pete do you have any price changes for the the Trucks that are over 3.5tonne, fould it very nice just have that in place and lasts for 10 trips (10days in one year) have a good holiday and thanks for all the updates :idea:


Clive, I've seen somewhere that the 'Heavy Vehicle Declaration Form' with the 10 day pass option is valid from 2008 - 2012. It was 32.50Sfr last year.
Sorry, no official info though.

You can download it >>Here<<

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Anyone ever been weighed when buying a Swiss Vignette - or subsequently?

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY

Valid for 94 years, good value that. :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------



## peejay

*Re: swissvignette*



turbodes said:


> Hi Peejay
> Hows it work for over 3500kg ?
> Cheers Des


Hi, its all explained in MHF Member ob1's guide >Here<

Pete


----------



## turbodes

*swiss vignette*

Hi Peejay
Thanks for the swiss info, Can you guide me to the same info for Austria please
Cheers Des


----------



## peejay

*Re: swiss vignette*



turbodes said:


> Hi Peejay
> Thanks for the swiss info, Can you guide me to the same info for Austria please
> Cheers Des


Des, have a good trawl through the Austrian touring forum, its awash with toll info. :wink:

pete


----------



## baz3000

We were weighed a couple of years ago as we didn't have any paperwork to state we were under 3500kg. 
Overweight by 150kg but they didn't seem to mind.... we had just stocked up on wine/beer in France!
I would recommend buying it online to save any hassle


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss*

Hi

More info about Swiss tolls, over and under 3500kg, including pics of the documents my page, here

I love the Swiss system, so easy and great value. It's the only place I aam happy to pay tolls!

Russell


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> Anyone ever been weighed when buying a Swiss Vignette - or subsequently?
> 
> Geoff


Yes. The Swiss are hot on this. When we first went in 2009 we entered from the Black Forest on the way to the Rhine Falls, I think it was Bagen? They didnt beleive our 7M van with a motorbike on the back was under 3500KG so they took us round the back of the checkpoint onto the weighbridge. We were there ages and eventually they gave us a print out stating we were 3460KG!

We were stopped and questioned every time we crossed in and out of Switzerland but I just showed them our print out which seemed to satisfy them.

This year I actually forgot to get a Vignette and was driving around Switzerland for two days before I remembered. We entered via Basel and just shot through the border crossing on the motorway with everyone else. Luckily we got away with it. I started checking after that at service stations and there were quite a few vehicles that didnt have a Vignette displayed.


----------



## nicholsong

Russell

Your page is very good. Thanks.

I just wonder, since they have no toll booths and no 'GO' box like Austria, how they check for >3500kg on the multiple days' usage within the year?

Or is that just a 'blind-eye' concession to MHs, when all they really want to do is get 44-tonners to pay for the maintenance of heavy loads/usage?

Just a thought.

Geoff


----------



## sander4709

Russell, I agree. I think the Swiss system is excellent, good value and of course you get to use great roads. 

Like you, I'm happy to pay when I arrive at the Swiss border. Unlike the dratted Go-box system in Austria, Czech republic and now Poland. All of which I'm visiting again next year and will be bumbling along secondary roads to avoid their ludicrous charges.


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> I just wonder, since they have no toll booths and no 'GO' box like Austria, how they check for >3500kg on the multiple days' usage within the year?


If you look at the form in the link I provided earlier >here< there are 10 blocks that you have to fill in for each day you are in the country and not just for each day you are travelling on the roads as some think.
So if you get stopped and the date you entered the country and each subsequent day isn't filled in then you will be fined.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Sander

I live in Poland and agree Central/Eastern Europe are going mad with the 'GO' boxes - soon every trucker will have to have multiple ones.

OR, as I have noticed, they are starting to use the side-roads. [Poles in particular are well-practised at 'getting-round' rules they do not like]

Doesn't that defeat the purpose of building motorways? And then charging to use them!

Lack of joined-up government?

Geoff


----------



## subfiver

Russell, thanks for your informative post about Swiss road tolls.

Can anyone confirm that the tax is only payable for motorway use ?

I will be following part of the Tour de France this year and one stage goes into Switzerland from Alsace. I'll be driving over a pass that doesn't have border controls, I'm over 3500kgs - do I need a vignette ?


----------



## barryd

If I have read your page right Russell is it correct that if your only there for a week or passing through for a day its cheaper to be over 3500KG and get the ten day or one day pass whereas under 3500KG you just have to buy a Vignette for a year even if your only there a few hours?

So i 10 ton RV can pass through Switzerland cheaper than a Mini?

That cant be right. Have I got this wrong?


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder, since they have no toll booths and no 'GO' box like Austria, how they check for >3500kg on the multiple days' usage within the year?
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the form in the link I provided earlier >here< there are 10 blocks that you have to fill in for each day you are in the country and not just for each day you are travelling on the roads as some think.
> So if you get stopped and the date you entered the country and each subsequent day isn't filled in then you will be fined.
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Pete I have just re-read the form in English and French.

It seems to me that one has to fill-in the first of the 10 days on entering, if via a M/Way, but that the next 9 days can be filled-in on the day of travel - thus the use of 'cancellation', 'oblitration' in French, i.e. you have used up that day.

Do you have anything from the authorities to say otherwiswe?

Geoff


----------



## peejay

Subfiver said:


> Can anyone confirm that the tax is only payable for motorway use ?


As I understand it, the tax for vehicles >3500kg is for all roads in Switzerland, whereas the vignette for <3500kg vehs is just for travel on motorways



nicholsong said:


> It seems to me that one has to fill-in the first of the 10 days on entering, if via a M/Way, but that the next 9 days can be filled-in on the day of travel - thus the use of 'cancellation', 'oblitration' in French, i.e. you have used up that day.


Geoff, not sure I understand your query, all I know is that is how I interepret the only English part of the form...

"Cancellation by the driver: before entering Switzerland and prior to each suplementary day during which the vehicle is staying in Switzerland, enter the day and the date e.g. Tuesday 26 08 08"

I'll happily stand corrected if i've got that wrong. :?

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Pete

I do agree the English is not exactly clear.

But my interpretation is that one enters the first day and then 'prior' to next date of travel one fills-in the next date. 

Otherwise, why would they have 10 boxes if it is only valid for 10 calendar days from first issue?

I have been onto Swiss Government today for clarification, but the lawyer that I apparently need to speak to appears to have gone on holiday for Christmas.

Geoff


----------



## peejay

OK Geoff, hope you get some good info from your Swiss contact.



> But my interpretation is that one enters the first day and then 'prior' to next date of travel one fills-in the next date.


In my opinion its not 'next day of travel' its the next day the vehicle is actually in Switzerland, it doesn't have to be travelling.



> Otherwise, why would they have 10 boxes if it is only valid for 10 calendar days from first issue?


Its valid for up to 10 days the vehicle is actually in Switzerland in any combination of single or consecutive days between the start date stamp on the form and 1 year after that.

For example You could have 2 days transiting the country, leave, then revisit later in the year for 4 consecutive days. You would then have 6 entries in the log which would leave 4 more days that you can take within a year of the initial date stamp on the form.

At least thats how I see it.

Pete


----------



## subfiver

> For example You could have 2 days transiting the country, leave, then revisit later in the year for 4 consecutive days. You would then have 6 entries in the log which would leave 4 more days that you can take within a year of the initial date stamp on the form.


Not very clever for us tho' is it, if you use a day of your allowance even when you don't move off the campsite. I've emailed Swiss embassy for clarification ...


----------



## andrewball1000

Is the Vignette required if you don't travel on a toll road? 

I transited Switzerland last year in one day from south to north (Lake Magiorie to Black Forest) navigating with TomTom set to "avoid Toll roads". No problems, but was I legal?


----------



## darach

Hi,
Peejay has got it exactly right, it even tells you in English on the form that it is for every day your vehicle is in Switzerland. Great system, dead simple, very cheap compared to other countries in europe. 
Under 3.5 the vignette is only needed for motorways, again dead simple and dead cheap. You could pay the same amount on toll roads in France in one day. 
Derek


----------



## subfiver

It was like trying to get blood out of a stone, but I now have the definitive (hopefully !) answer from t'Swiss embassy in London.

For MH's over 3500Kgs:

The "fee" is levied for ALL roads (It aint a *motorway* vigenette)
and the fee is payable for *every* day the vehicle is in Switzerland, not just those days the vehicle moves on Swiss tarmac.
Rates are:

one day (1) CHF 3.25 (£2.20)
for additional day (2) CHF 3.25
ten isolated days/ CHF 32.50 (£22.0)
one month/ CHF 58.50 (£39.60)
one year/ CHF 650.00

The fee may be paid for periods:

from one to thirty days
ten days within a year
from one to eleven month
and one year

(1) at least CHF 25.00
(2) Maximum = monthly fee

Sterling valuse are at today's rate

Anyway, I'm going to Morocco instead ....


----------



## peejay

..so I was right then :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Rapide561

*Correct*



barryd said:


> If I have read your page right Russell is it correct that if your only there for a week or passing through for a day its cheaper to be over 3500KG and get the ten day or one day pass whereas under 3500KG you just have to buy a Vignette for a year even if your only there a few hours?
> 
> So i 10 ton RV can pass through Switzerland cheaper than a Mini?
> 
> That cant be right. Have I got this wrong?


Barry - you are correct.

32.50 SFR for a motorhome over 3500 kg for ten days worth of travel in a one year period.

I had a 4000 kg Kontki when we passed through Switzerland in January 2007 and had to pay the 40 SFR as the border staff did not really seem concerned with what I was trying to do!

But yes Barry, your theory is correct! Large vans cheaper (in the short term)

Russell


----------



## ob1

In practice the border staff will automatically issue a vignette other than if your van looks to be over 3500kg, then they will ask it's weight and check your weight plate if necessary. However, you are expected to know the rules and you cannot claim that you were issued a vignette in error if later stopped for any reason. In fact I had many an argument with our previous 4000gk Autocruise Starburst when due to it's size they kept insisting that I needed the vignette. So do watch it!


----------



## subfiver

Russel said:


> 32.50 SFR for a motorhome over 3500 kg for ten days worth of travel in a one year period.


This is mis-leading, it's not for ten days' travel, it's a fee to permit your vehicle to be in Switzerland for 10 days. Not at all the same thing.

And yes, Pete, you were right ... but this is confirmed from the horses mouth


----------



## nicholsong

Thanks to all who have provided the correct info, especially Subfiver, who got it from the Swiss Embassy.

Peejay you were right.

I am still not sure what I will do, because my friends live just 2km from the French border along a side road which has an unmanned border crossing. 

If I follow the advice on OB1's page I should call the Swiss Customs and proceed to a Post Office, probably in Basel, a route on a windy road, which would entail crossing 7 more French/Swiss crossings (normally un-manned, but could be- then try to prove you had called the Customs?)

Sounds like a lot of hassle. Might just take my chance driving to my friend's, park on the drive and stick a plant-pot in front of the numberplate!

Geoff


----------



## Yaxley

I would like to add my thanks to all those who provided the detailed information on the Swiss permits.
I now have a much better idea of the requirements.
I will be going into Switzerland sometime in May/June for about 10days from Germany. My van is 4,500kg. It will now be just 10days. 
I have just one question. 
Can the permit be purchased in advance over the internet bearing in mind that I do not have a definite date of entry.
Ian


----------



## peejay

Yaxley said:


> Can the permit be purchased in advance over the internet bearing in mind that I do not have a definite date of entry.
> Ian


Unlike the vignette, I don't think it can Ian.
But Its a painless process to do it at the border, just pull into customs, go to the office and there is usually some forms (15.91) out on the counter for you to fill in. Might be worth familiarising yourself with the form >here< before you go as only a small portion is in English.
after you've paid they stamp the form, give you a copy and you're off. 

Pete


----------



## ob1

Ian-surely you'r not going to restrict your stay in a place like Switzerland for the sake of another £2.30 odd per day are you? It's worth that alone just to take in the scenery on offer. It costs me more than that just for a return trip through the Dartford Tunnel.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss tolls*

Re the over 3500 kg tax/toll call it what you will.

It was explained to me by border staff as ten days worth of travel. I will add on several occasions we have filled in a "box", stayed in Switzerland and not filled in a box for the days we were in the country. We only filled boxes on travelling days.

However, the paper work is clearer - I am looking at my form that I purchased in December 2011. Most of it is in Italian and German, but one paragraph is in English.

"Cancellation by the driver. Before entering Switzerland and prior to each supplementary day in which the vehicle is staying in Switzerland, enter the day and dte, e.g. 26.08.08"

I think that confirms it nicely - complete one of the ten boxes for each day the vehicle is in Switzerland.

I have amended my blog and apologise to the Swiss authorities for breaking the law in the past!

If you are better at technology than me, you can see the document on my blog and might be able to zoom in on the wording. Stange though that Italian, German and French details are a plenty on the back of the form, but nothing in English other than the paragrapgh mentioned above. I will however email the Swiss embassy in Italy (in Italian) and ask for their take on it.

Swiss motorway info over 3500 kg

I will also add that with coaches we always did one day per day on the roads, not the days the coach stood.

Russell


----------



## Yaxley

Peejay....thanks for that info.
ob1......we are also taking in Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and France. However I may have misinterpreted one aspect..... I think I assumed that if you exceeded 10days you had to pay for a month.
I see now that is not so.
Ian


----------



## ob1

Russell - The Heavy Vehicle Tax paid by vehicles over 3500kg is definitely based on the time that the vehicle spends in the country and not on the road, in all cases.

I had a long and torturous correspondence with the Swiss Customs in Bern, the people who run the system, to make sure that this was correct when posting the information on the road taxes that others have mentioned.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-62626-swiss-road-tolls-amended-hmtl


----------



## ob1

Ian - The other way of doing it which might suit your needs is to initially pay for 8 days (26SF) and then buy more if you decide to stay on. You can do this with the heavy duty tax by just popping into a post office with your permit and adding on more days.

This way you pay just above the minimum required of 25SF if you are short staying and cannot use the days, with the option of changing your mind.

Ron


----------



## pgjohnso

We have just returned from the Italian Lakes and purchased the 2012 Swiss Vignette at Basel. Due to work commitments we will not be returning to Europe this year.
If there is anyone who needs the Vignette , I can post it for a £10 Donation to my Grandsons "Manchester Run" sponsorship.

Peter


----------



## 113016

pgjohnso said:


> We have just returned from the Italian Lakes and purchased the 2012 Swiss Vignette at Basel. Due to work commitments we will not be returning to Europe this year.
> If there is anyone who needs the Vignette , I can post it for a £10 Donation to my Grandsons "Manchester Run" sponsorship.
> 
> Peter


Just sent you a pm
thanks


----------



## Rapide561

*Vignette*

Be very aware of large penalties if the sticker looks to have been transferred from one vehicle to another.

Russell


----------



## 113016

*Re: Vignette*



Rapide561 said:


> Be very aware of large penalties if the sticker looks to have been transferred from one vehicle to another.
> 
> Russell


Thanks Russell, I knew that, but I thought it may have been in some sort of tax disc holder.
Unfortunately it had been stuck to the screen in the proper and correct manner, therefore I declined the nice offer as there could be tell tale signs that it had been removed.
Better be safe!


----------



## pneumatician

Just been checking prior to our proposed trip to Switzerland.
The Van needs a Vignette so does the bike trailer and so will the motorbike when removed from the trailer.
These Vignettes should not be removable or transferable.

Will probably change plans as most of the campsites are charging approx 45SF per night.

We have been many times before and just grinned and bore it but getting a bit fed up with Swiss greed now. Sure they would charge you for breathing if they could.
Will do an alternative approach to the Alps :-(

Steve


----------

